# Time Travel Theme help again



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I think I want to do my costume as a 'Time Cop' I think more of a Police uniform as I was in Army fatigues in 2003 when I was in the 'Gnome Liberation Army' An Army of one.

Any ideas to 'tweak' a Police Womans uniform???? Oh yea, I'm in Wisconsin party is indoor/outdoor, needs to be warm.

I would also like to play some kind of game using 'Artifacts' from the past/ future, have people find them...hula hoop, dial phone, typewriter, antique sewing machine, What ever I have or could find/make CHEAP, not sure how to run the game, or incorporating my Time Cop costume, I am somehow in charge of what is going on....any ideas???


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

The first thing a time cop needs is some sort of insignia. Turns out that the Army's 7th Infantry Division has a patch that has an hourglass logo. Here is a link to one I found that is a futuristic silver instead of the more normal red. It appears to cost $5










http://www.uniforms-4u.com/p-7th-infantry-division-acu-military-patch-4837.aspx

If you dont like that one, you can search the internet for "7th Infantry Division Patch".

To make it clear what you are, you probably also need to have patches that have maybe your last name and "time enforcement officer" or "time enforcement" or something like that. People in the military need to order patches like these for their uniforms. (you can get pin on name badges too instead of patches but that might not give the feel you are looking for, up to you) If you searched for "military name tapes" then you could probably find a relatively cheap place. Here is an example of one site I found. You probably want some sort of a navy name tape patch to have the right color scheme for a cop, although you mentioned something about having fatigues so you could obviously go in a green direction The image below I got from a navy name tape for coveralls.









http://www.militaryuniformsupply.com/name-tapes-and-tags/?gclid=CJPGwsTtg6cCFQYnbAodChKbfQ

I think with those two sets of patches -- the hourglass insignia (maybe one for your shoulder and one for your chest), plus some patches that basically cheat and tell people what you are supposed to be, and maybe some sort of raygun from a toy store, you will have your costume


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

since your already thinking past/present. what about a steampunk type time cop?
steampunk being the union of past and future (victorian era+ future)


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Getta delorian.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Do we really want to have a need for Police in the future? Let's live in Peace like on Star Trek
& only get violent when we're trying to save someone or do right.


----------

